# Keep Austin Weird 2014! (Austin, TX)



## Deleted member 19792 (Mar 25, 2014)

*THERE IS A 60 COMPETITOR LIMIT*

Keep Austin Weird 2014 will take place on July 19th, 2014

Address:

Triumphant Love Lutheran Church
9508 Great Hills Trail 
Austin, TX 78759
Fellowship Hall on the second floor.

EVENTS:
2x2 - 1 Round (CF)
3x3 - 3 Rounds
6x6 - 1 Round (CF)
Clock - 1 Round (CF)
Skewb - 3 Rounds
Megaminx - 1 Round (CF)

TENTATIVE EVENTS:
FMC
Pyraminx


Sign up here if interested! (Registration will open up on April 29th.)


----------



## rybaby (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm very excited to have the opportunity to organize the first Austin competition in almost five years!! Last one was Austin Fall 2009 (before my time). We have no set "staff" for judging, scrambling, and running, so help by competitors and other volunteers will be needed. Thanks y'all,
Ryan

 fedora


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (Mar 25, 2014)

Super excited for this! I know this is a long ways away but I will gladly help if needed. I almost went to the 2009 comp...still regret not going today.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Mar 25, 2014)

rybaby said:


> I'm very excited to have the opportunity to organize the first Austin competition in almost five years!! Last one was Austin Fall 2009 (before my time). We have no set "staff" for judging, scrambling, and running, so help by competitors and other volunteers will be needed. Thanks y'all,
> Ryan
> 
> fedora



Will help if needed!!!!


As for attending, I MIGHT go to this. If I am able to drive by myself out of the city at that time, then it would be a yes. If not, I would have to convince my parents to let me go


----------



## rybaby (Apr 30, 2014)

Registration is now open! Remember to sign up before the competition is full (60 competitors).


----------



## rybaby (May 6, 2014)

Registration is now half full-- be sure to sign up if you would like to go!


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (May 6, 2014)

Signed up, status of attending is still tentative.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jun 6, 2014)

I will be attending this!

I won't post my goals yet, since I am still working on practice. So I might just edit this post and have everything updated from there.


----------



## ZamHalen (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm not making it out to this, I'm going to DCI Southwest instead. Is there anyway I could withdraw my registration so that someone else could register if they'd like?


----------



## rybaby (Jun 11, 2014)

ZamHalen said:


> I'm not making it out to this, I'm going to DCI Southwest instead. Is there anyway I could withdraw my registration so that someone else could register if they'd like?



Yes, I can do that


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jul 7, 2014)

We are less than three weeks of the competition!


Goals:
2x2 - sub 4 single (again), sub 6 average
3x3 - sub 18 single, sub 20 average (stupid dnfs)
6x6 - cutoff
clock - sub 15 single, sub 20 average
skewb - actually solve it
megaminx - sub 3:20 single, sub 3:40 average
pyra (if held) sub 9 single, sub 11 average


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jul 9, 2014)

Oh by the way, selling cubes and maybe lube.


----------



## FailCuber (Jul 9, 2014)

lol, i used to go to that church when i was in austin.


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (Jul 14, 2014)

Okay seeing as this is only a few days away I guess it's a good time to list my goals (modified slightly from my original ones to account for the fact that I'm recovering from a broken wrist ): 

2x2: Sub-4 Single/Sub-6 average
3x3: Sub-15 Single/Sub-18 Average and make round 2
6x6: cut-off (may have to drop this)
Clock: Sub-25 average 
Megaminx: cut-off

Super excited for this!


----------

